# Does anyone have a Nubian Lamancha Mix?



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

Hello I am looking into getting a Nubian doe who was bred by a Lamancha Buck and I am just curious what the kids will look like not that it matters but just for kicks and to get an idea. If you have one or can describe one that'd be great, like ears or no ears that kind of stuff. Thanks for any info


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They'll have elf ears, which are longer than gopher ears and pointy.

These kids were a cross of a LaMancha and an airplane eared goat, LaMancha X Nubian is similar, except the tips are longer:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

This is always an interesting conversation. I have a nubian buck, and then I have Nubian and La mancha does. This year I got both the longer la mancha ears, and Nubian ears. I read somewhere that if the buck is la mancha that you only get the longer la mancha ears, and no nubian ears, but if the buck is nubian then you get a mix. Is this true? 


I have lots of pics of babies the other way around that your asking for, lemme know if you wanna see, but if above is true it wont really help lol


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmmm, don't know about Nubian and Lamancha, but saw a boer/lamancha mix. The father was boer (same floppy ears as nubians) and the mother lamancha. The buckling had the elf ears but otherwise looked boer. Made him look like a bulldog!


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

I'd love pics no matter what the outcome I still love seeing your guys pictures


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

La mancha doe, well she was sold to us as a la mancha but I have a feeling shes la mancha/boer. Not bothered which, I only paid $5 for her when she was a doeling lol.

Heres Lucy with her this years baby, shes about 3 month old in the pic. She is a keeper, her dad was pure Nubian.










And heres the same does last years baby. We kept her as well. Same sire, a nubian










A la mancha/nubian doeling from this year, her dad was the nubian, her mom a la mancha. Shes a little over 3 months old.










As you can see you really can get some very different results.

This wetherlings, we sold, he was from a la mancha mom, nubian dad.










Same thing with this wetherling, we sold him as well. So I dont have older pics.










Same here










Sorry some are laying down. Its 110+ here during the day, and they lay around. Flash is broke, cant take pics when its cooler lol


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, I guess you never know what type of ears you will get!


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

wow is right I never would have guessed some of those were even mixed not that I'm an expert at breed standards but they certainly had a range of ears for sure all cute too. It's crazy that the same mix can have such varying results..Thanks so much for the pictures they all adorable and your $5 dollar doe was worth every penny and then some she's a doll .


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you. Shes super sweet and friendly now too. Funny story with her, I bought 5 doelings for that price. Sold 2 and kept 3. At the time was trying to keep my goat herd down.... made a nice profit I was happy. Anyways... a year later I get a call from a friend, that a friend has two does, about a year old, that someone gave her cause they were sick, and one had died, but she thought the other was better... and would I take her. Turns out it was two of the three I had sold!!! So Lucy came back to us... and has been here since, and since then the herd has really grown. Im SOOOO glad I got her back, shes a really nice doe. The third doe I sold is doing really well, wish I had kept her too, shes a really nice black and white la mancha. LOL Guess you cant keep em all. 


Sorry didnt mean to hijack the thread. It is fun all the things you can get. Sometimes I think I dont get a la mancha buckling cause it would take some of the fun outta it lol. That doe so far has had two does and no bucks too. Shes a keeper for sure.


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

No worries I love when people share I just asked a question and you answered and shared thats what I was hoping for so Thank you. I am having trouble keeping myself from adding more goats seee I didn't realize that they were addicting or I would have gotten a goat 'patch' or something.......Someone came over and saw my goats for the first time and said their like dogs and I guess in some ways they are but I find that goats are more comedic than dogs can't remember going out to the pen without coming back smiling.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

goinggoaty said:


> No worries I love when people share I just asked a question and you answered and shared thats what I was hoping for so Thank you. I am having trouble keeping myself from adding more goats seee I didn't realize that they were addicting or I would have gotten a goat 'patch' or something.......Someone came over and saw my goats for the first time and said their like dogs and I guess in some ways they are but I find that goats are more comedic than dogs can't remember going out to the pen without coming back smiling.


Yeah its really addicting. I started out with someone gave me a pgymy. About 5 yrs later I have a herd of about 30, and its really hard to not get interested in different breeds/colors and so on. Then of course with the economy people keeping giving me really nice does, cant say no to that. LOL. Funny my first goat was a pgymy, but now I do large dairy breeds. Love my large ladies. LOL

You are so right, part of the reason I have my goats is its cheap therapy. I never leave the pen without a smile, and alot less stress.


----------



## chels2595 (Mar 12, 2013)

Love the pictures. this year (any day) we are expecting kid goats. I am not sure what they are but the does I believe are LaMancha and the buck not to sure what he is but I think he is Nubian, I am excited for them to come, 1st time we raising kids, bit nervous of what they are going to look like but the laughs and smiles are worth it, they will be special in their own way


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My doe Victoria is 50% LaMancha 50% Nubian. Her dam was a Nubian and her sire a LaMancha. You can see pictures of her on the does page of my website.


----------

